# String monopod



## davholla (Sep 30, 2019)

I hope this is the right place.

Has anyone ever made one of these?
Make the World's Cheapest Tripod


----------



## Designer (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, I copied 480sparky's creation.


----------



## davholla (Sep 30, 2019)

Designer said:


> Yes, I copied 480sparky's creation.


Thanks for that - do you have a link? 
What do you use it for?


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 30, 2019)

Neat idea. I can see it being helpful. The article talked of using a tripod on a boat... I guess that would be useful - only if your subject was also on the boat...right?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 30, 2019)

Great idea. I can see how this would work very well.


----------



## Designer (Sep 30, 2019)

davholla said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I copied 480sparky's creation.
> ...


Frankly, I haven't used it much.  I will use it when I'm out hiking (like next week) and don't want to carry a lot of extra gear.  I haven't done any testing to see of it compares favorably with VR.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, years ago,in the 1980s


----------



## davholla (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you all, would this be better or worse than making it yourself?

https://www.amazon.com/SteadyWeb-SC-019-Pocket-String-Cameras/dp/B007P40JCI


----------



## Designer (Oct 1, 2019)

davholla said:


> Thank you all, would this be better or worse than making it yourself?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SteadyWeb-SC-019-Pocket-String-Cameras/dp/B007P40JCI


Since many lenses/camera bodies have image stabilization, there is less need for something like this, but if you're interested in using a device such as this, let me point out a couple of things:

The commercial unit is intended to clip onto your belt, so the stability is no better than your lower torso.  You could do as well by practicing good camera-holding technique.

The one I made has a loop of para-cord that is long enough to reach the ground and step on it with both feet, essentially making a triangle of cord in contact with the ground.  The cord I bought was around $10, IIRC, but I've still got most of it.  Finding the right eye-bolt and trimming it off to length was the hard part.  I'll give it a test someday and compare the results with VR turned on.


----------



## davholla (Oct 1, 2019)

Designer said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all, would this be better or worse than making it yourself?
> ...




Thank you, I should have said the reason why I am interested is to stablize my Canon MPE65 mm lens - which is quite heavy and free standing tricky to use.  A tripod is a not so useful because of the time it takes to use.


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 1, 2019)

Looked and would be of no use to me. In the past when on holiday I have bought a bag of dry rice and used that to support camera.
Wrapped in towel or t shirt to protect camera most of the smaller dried beans, rice, even pasta can make a temp camera support


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 5, 2019)

A string support is a very useful light weight easily packed support device.  
If you make a large loop and have a metal loop on the bottom of the camera you can put each foot standing on the rope loop about shoulder width apart and the top part of the loop attached to the camera. 
For thee camera loop I usually try to find a AC mount with a thumb screw loop on it and pass the rope through that. 

This type of stabilization has been used in shooting and was taught in the military for decades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davholla (Oct 20, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> A string support is a very useful light weight easily packed support device.
> If you make a large loop and have a metal loop on the bottom of the camera you can put each foot standing on the rope loop about shoulder width apart and the top part of the loop attached to the camera.
> For thee camera loop I usually try to find a AC mount with a thumb screw loop on it and pass the rope through that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, I would never have thought that shooting bullets could be useful for shooting photos - but I guess that they are similar


----------



## JoeW (Oct 21, 2019)

First, I found it wasn't particularly good when using a really big zoom (600mm) because the issue is less steadiness and more about weight.

Second, I used dental floss.  Light, in a handy container, won't stretch like twine does, cheap, and if you're traveling it's usually in your toiletry kit.

But for something like being on a boat, I find it usually better to find something to lean against rather than use a string stabilizer.


----------



## davholla (Oct 21, 2019)

JoeW said:


> First, I found it wasn't particularly good when using a really big zoom (600mm) because the issue is less steadiness and more about weight.
> 
> Second, I used dental floss.  Light, in a handy container, won't stretch like twine does, cheap, and if you're traveling it's usually in your toiletry kit.
> 
> But for something like being on a boat, I find it usually better to find something to lean against rather than use a string stabilizer.


I was thinking of using it for macro shots.


----------

